

Pencil balancer in 2D, using very fast silicon retina cameras - albertcardona
http://www.ini.uzh.ch/~conradt/Projects/PencilBalancer/

======
giu
Pretty awesome thing! Also, it's nice to see a link on the HN frontpage to a
project of a Swiss university (or two, since the INI is part of the ETHZ and
UZH :)

------
travisglines
Is that page seriously embedding windows media videos ... in 2010? (yes i saw
the youtube link)

------
albertcardona
Don't miss the silicon retina cameras by Tobi Delbruck, used for the pencil
balancer:

<http://siliconretina.ini.uzh.ch>

